# Kenilworth @ Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh Park



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh Park in Kenilworth, Warwickshire starting 22/06/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1089

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

sennen523 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how to confirm attendance to the rally please and where do I find my membership number.

Regards,
Al.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Al
I will confirm you on the list you do not need your membership number to book your place
George


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi George,
Thanks for doing that, the "sites" are a bit of a mystery at the moment!!


Have booked with Warners, let's hope some more members sign up for the Rally.


Al. sennen523.


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We went to this Motorhome show last year and really enjoyed it. There is plenty to do and FREE entertainment, buses to Royal Leamington Spa on the Saturday. So get your names down. I'm sure you'll have a great weekend.

www.showgoer.co.uk

Al. sennen523


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed PLEASE at least another 5 vans to have our own little corner at Stoneleigh.

PRE BOOKING CLOSES AT 2PM ON 6th JUNE


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tucker & Lynne now going as well

Come on folks 3 more needed please

Jac


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


It's getting close to the closing date for booking, 2pm 6th June. So come the show. As Jac says, we have a nice quiet corner at Stoneleigh, and FREE entertainment. 


Al,
sennen523.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just paid Warners - will you please confirm me for this show Ta!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rob
I have confirmed you on the list.

George


----------



## Decoder (Jul 15, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Decoder has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking closes at 2pm wednesday 6th tomorrow folks has everyone now booked


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

High All

Booking is now closed for Stoneleigh and ive had Warners listy which as per usual doesn't correspond with our listy

Could you please enlighten me as to who Mr Green is van Reg MX67 BFN thanks .

Also jennie is on our listy but not on Warners have you booked Jeanette or not please.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know we have arrived at Stoneleigh and our pitch is in the same area as last year but not the same pitch, we are now on the front pitch 2nd past the Farm Shop aisle no 178 with a Motorhome facts banner on the corner.

For those that haven't been before follow Warners direction arrows to the main drag and turn right go past the Farm Shop on your right turn down next aisle on right we are the van with MHF flag flying and white Toyota car parked at the side.

Look forward to seeing you soon have a safe journey here and if you get lost my mobile number is 0797 026 5683

Jacquie & John and the terrorists


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

What more could you ask for.......fabulous weather, great pitch, great company. Many thanks Jacquie & John for your marshalling skills......we loved it all. 

Sundial
J&T


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie, John and Dawgs! Good to see you all!
Good location and a relaxed weekend - just what I needed.


----------

